# Carafate for GERD



## lunamarshall (Apr 6, 2004)

Has anyone taken this for GERD and has it worked for you. I just started taking it. My doctor is having me continue the protonix I've been taking even though it hasn't helped. Any reviews advice...


----------



## Calle (Nov 30, 2000)

I took Carafate, but couldn't stay on it for very long because I broke out into a rash from it. Something in that drug my system didn't like. I have heard though that Carafate is a GOOD drug with very little side effects. I took it for gastritis (inflammation in the stomach lining). I have also heard it is prescribed for people with ulcers. Good luck I hope it helps you!Calle


----------

